# need help restore history



## glaznieks (May 27, 2006)

hallo, i need help to restore back my visited internet page list data,i accidentally deleted this morning by using Ccleaner.i instaled many data restore softwares but nothing helps. i used opera web browser.everything seems lost( Please, mayby some smart man can help me


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm not sure if it will be of any help, but you could try looking for index.dat files. I use Opera, and empty its cache daily, but Windows is still storing details of sites visited etc in the index.dat files.

You can read more about it here; http://www.acesoft.net/delete_index.dat_files.htm If you scroll to the foot of the page there is a link to d/l a free viewer (it's called Super Winspy) that should show you what's being stored. Index.dat files are always 'in use' by Windows but this tool should enable you to see what's there.

I don't think the information is in clickable link format but you may be able to print it out or copy/paste individual URLs into your browser to rebuild the History. Note that some security software may react to SuperWinspy, if you install it, because it does collect details of what is being done on the computer.

PS. Data restoration software might work but only if you can stop using the affected computer as soon as the error is discovered because every later action could overwrite the area of the Hard drive where the 'deleted' information is stored. If you had the index.dat option in CCleaner checked I'm afraid that information will be gone as well.


----------



## glaznieks (May 27, 2006)

thanks, try everything you said, but wont work for me, seems its gone forever

thanks for advice anyway


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

I know this won't help this time but it should help in the future.

Why use History to store URLs that you value?
Those should all be put into Favorites/Bookmarks. And then backed up.

sekirt


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

What exactly was it that didn't work? Were you able to d/l and install SuperWinspy and, if so, did it find anything?

If you do a 'Find Files' on your C Drive and type in 'index.dat' you should at least have some entries for files of 1, 16 or 32KB, because that appears to be the default size once they are 'cleaned'. 

I also have one of 560KB which has today's date which Windows will not open (although earlier dated ones should) but Winspy allows me to read at least some of today's. There are other programs that can read index.dat files, some of which will be free, so you might want to Google 'index.dat/History readers/viewers' and see what comes up. As most of them will assume that you are using IE, they may not be able to show Opera details.

I know you believe that CCleaner was responsible, but you might want to doublecheck your Opera Preferences to ensure that the 'Empty on exit' box is not checked in the History settings.


----------



## glaznieks (May 27, 2006)

sekrit, exactly, now i know that


TOGG, i instaled Super Winspy successfuly, find with search engine index.dat files, open it , but there shows up only urls witch i visited during i use Internet explorer, but i need to get back urls list of opera browser. i really needed it, but its gone. time to give up...mea culpa  
thank you


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Well, it's a wise man or woman that knows when to stop battering his or her head against a brick wall. We live and learn!


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

glaznieks,

I've just remembered another way that the wondrous MS software is alleged to spy on you. Apparently, there are things called User Assist files in the Registry of some versions of Windows which are supposed to maintain records of surfing activity.

If you go to this page; http://www.utdallas.edu/~jeremy.bryan.smith/ and click on 'Articles' and then 'Explorer spy' you will see what I mean. It's possible that the information is only relevant to IE, but you might want to try the free program that allows you to see what, if anything, is in your User Assist files.

I actually tried it and it shows that I don't have UA files or that they have been cleaned or deleted. I do use cleaning programs that clear both index.dat and User Assist files, so that is what I would expect. What I do with my computer is my business, not Microsoft's!


----------

